# I am a foreign national in India. Can I expect ethics from banks here?



## gemili123 (Aug 20, 2013)

I am a foreign national in India. Can I expect ethics from banks here?


----------



## honuleni (Jun 21, 2013)

Most of the prominent banks in India follow strict ethics of banking. You can rest assured of the most ethical practices. Unlike the thugs out on the streets, the banks are closely monitored and there are the least chances of frauds.


----------



## newcanadian (Aug 6, 2015)

Banks in India are safe! They stick to their rules. you can trust them. But make sure you go to a nationalized bank. I would suggest HDFC or ICICI bank


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

newcanadian said:


> Banks in India are safe! They stick to their rules. you can trust them. But make sure you go to a nationalized bank. I would suggest HDFC or ICICI bank


HDFC and ICICI are private banks. SBI is a nationalized bank but the process is very slow and its always crowded.

You can also use HSBC,Citibank, ABN AMRO etc. depends on what you want.


----------

